# Ghost and Spirits



## Tyrese (Aug 10, 2017)

In the last 7 or 8 months I've had some experiences that I really don't know how to explain. I've seen things that are demonic and characteristic of 'haunting' experiences.

I'm an exterminator so I spend a good deal of time in people's houses and apartments when they're home and not home. Earlier this year I went into an apartment to treat for wasp on a tenents patio. But let me say at the outset when I entered the apartment I already picked up strange and eerie vibes. Sometimes you just get weird feelings about a place and it makes you uncomfortable. I remember there was a lot of old pictures on the wall and it was a bit creepy. Usually, I enjoy looking at old pictures, but this apartment was just off. Anyways, the tenant wasn't home so I went ahead and got to work.

When I went outside I left the screen door open- like all the way open. You never know when you might have to run from wasp. So I'm spraying and I hear behind me the screen door closing all the way by itself. I actually caught the door moving out of the corner of my eye when it shut completely. My first reaction was 'no way.' So I did what anyone else might have done- I tried to recreate what happened. I thought maybe the wind made the door slide shut. But it wasn't windy at all. Then I tried to close the door myself to see how much pressure I would have to put on it to make it close. Let me tell you this screen door took a good deal of pressure to force it shut. Safe to say I packed my bag and immediatly left the apartment. To this day I still wonder about that particular incident.

The next incident was in my house. What's interesting about this stuff is that it initially starts of pretty slow but then it intensifies. I usually read my Bible and other books at our dining room table. Right above the dining room is my daughters room. While reading, I would hear what sounded like footsteps or someone walking right above me. I would always hear it at night after I put my kids to bed. So I did what anyone else would do, I went up stairs to discipline my daughter for getting out of bed. But every time I'd get up stairs I'd find her sound asleep. Weird right? This went on a couple nights in a row and then it stopped. However one night I woke up around 3 or 4 in the morning and I saw what looked like a tall black shadow walk from the stairway directly in the direction of my daughters room. It was so weird that I refused to tell anyone until the next night I saw what looked like a transparent boy run from the hallway (from the same stairs) into my room and vanished near the wall. Nothing could have prepared me for that. I'm still having a hard time believing what I saw. Initially I was thinking I was seeing things. But two nights in a row?

The next morning I called my pastor and my mom and they assured me it was demonic in nature. Could what I saw been the same thing I was hearing walking above me in my daughters room? I'm not sure. But I did what any Christian man (or parent) would do- I went in every room and demanded the presence (or whatever) to leave. And it stopped for a long time.

Sadly, my daughter now wakes up at night crying. When we ask
her what's wrong? She says there's a tall camouflage man who walks in her room and stands next to her bed. Most parents would dismiss this kind of talk if they let their children watch horror movies. I know people who do just that. But we don't allow our children to watch much tv at all. And when they do it's cartoons. So we're trying to figure out where she's getting this stuff. It's getting to the point now where we believe her. I mean we don't have a reason not to.

Finally, today at work I was working in a apartment and suddenly the hall light switch in the apartment turned on. Lol I'm thinking 'come on, there's no way that switch turned on like that.' And sure enough, it was turned on. I tried to recreate what I heard (as in the switch flipping) and I don't see how it could have been done. And it happened suddenly. One second the lights off, and then it's on. This was an apartment where an older lady lived. The property itself houses senior citizens and there has been multiple murders on the property. The most recent homicide involved a lady who was thrown from the 9th floor window. I wouldn't be surprised if the property was a dwelling place of demons.

How should we as Christians understand these sort of things? This is a topic that gets very little attention. I searched sermonaudio and found one sermon that actually address Spirits, Ghost, and UFOs specifically and it's very well done. For those of you who are pastors, have you ever had to address these sort of topics both in and outside the Church?
And what advice would you give someone who has experienced these sort of things?


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 10, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> In the last 7 or 8 months I've had some experiences that I really don't know how to explain. I've seen things that are demonic and characteristic of 'haunting' experiences.
> 
> I'm an exterminator so I spend a good deal of time in people's houses and apartments when they're home and not home. Earlier this year I went into an apartment to treat for wasp on a tenents patio. But let me say at the outset when I entered the apartment I already picked up strange and eerie vibes. Sometimes you just get weird feelings about a place and it makes you uncomfortable. I remember there was a lot of old pictures on the wall and it was a bit creepy. Usually, I enjoy looking at old pictures, but this apartment was just off. Anyways, the tenant wasn't home so I went ahead and got to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 10, 2017)

This does sound like you have been experiencing demonic activity in your home, and would just encourage you to realize that you have the means to get rid of any and all 'things" involved in this. Earnest prayer with you and devoted fellow Christians to God, in name of Jesus, and ask God to intercede for you and move that stuff out of the home.
The Lord Jesus has all authority over all of that stuff, so praying and asking God to remove it, it will get done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 10, 2017)

The first question I would ask is the most serious: Are you absolutely sure you don't have a home intruder? If I was hearing and seeing things you have described and my daughter said what your's did, I might believe someone was entering the home and targeting my daughter. I would make absolutely sure your house is secure. I would ask neighbors if they have seen anything suspicious. I might contact the police to see if any similar activity has been reported in the area. And of course, I would stay armed, alert, and ready.

If you are certain that is not the issue, I might ask some other questions related to your health. First, are you on any kind of medications with side effects that might explain these things? Secondly, are you getting enough sleep and rest? If you are putting in long hours and not getting sufficient rest, our minds can play tricks on us. Thirdly, I would ask if you are in the habit of watching or reading things in the horror genre? Prolonged exposure to that kind of media could over stimulate the imagination and skew the way we view otherwise coincidental occurrences.

I would not be too concerned about the things that happened at work. But I would make certain your home is secure. We live in a dangerous world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gforce9 (Aug 10, 2017)

Tyrese,
I have no idea how to answer your questions, but I will pray for you and your family to the One who can. I had a similar experience as a younger man and don't know if it was real, perceived, or brought on by circumstances Christopher has mentioned.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 10, 2017)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> The first question I would ask is the most serious: Are you absolutely sure you don't have a home intruder? If I was hearing and seeing things you have described and my daughter said what your's did, I might believe someone was entering the home and targeting my daughter. I would make absolutely sure your house is secure. I would ask neighbors if they have seen anything suspicious. I might contact the police to see if any similar activity has been reported in the area. And of course, I would stay armed, alert, and ready.
> 
> If you are certain that is not the issue, I might ask some other questions related to your health. First, are you on any kind of medications with side effects that might explain these things? Secondly, are you getting enough sleep and rest? If you are putting in long hours and not getting sufficient rest, our minds can play tricks on us. Thirdly, I would ask if you are in the habit of watching or reading things in the horror genre? Prolonged exposure to that kind of media could result in PTSD-like symptoms.
> 
> I would not be too concerned about the things that happened at work. But I would make certain your home is secure. We live in a dangerous world.



Of course you offer good practical wisdom, which is always to be taken and appreciated. I assure you, no one has broken into our house. Description of what is being seen is everything. Like you, my first reaction is to be practical and ask all of the necessary questions that need to be asked. However, as I hinted at in the original post, our knee jerk practicality is perhaps why this is a subject that's not being addressed. Missionaries I've spoken to say they regularly experienced demonic activity on the mission field. My own practicality has become insulting to myself being that I regularly question what I saw or experienced. I'm not sure anymore if every unexplainable experience is the result of a person being under the influence of any particular substance. To many stories to believe they're all lies. Deceiving spirits do exist. Todays experience has pushed me to see if anyone else has experienced unexplainable (spiritual) events.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 10, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> I'm not sure anymore if every unexplainable experience is the result of a person being under the influence of any particular substance.



Of course I did not say that "every unexplainable experience is the result of a person being under the influence of any particular substance." I simply asked if there were any medications that _might_ explain your experiences. It would be foolish to automatically jump to conclusions about such occurrences without trouble-shooting all of the possible explanations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd also like to point out that God had given us a sense of sound, hearing, and sight. I think it's one thing to say I only heard something, or I feel the presence of spirits. I don't want to sound charismatic. But I start to wonder what's going on when all of your senses are functioning properly and you see, hear, and know you're dealing with something that is not flesh and bones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 10, 2017)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Of course I did not say that "every unexplainable experience is the result of a person being under the influence of any particular substance." I simply asked if there were any medications that _might_ explain your experiences. It would be foolish to automatically jump to conclusions about such occurrences without trouble-shooting all of the possible explanations.



Totally agree. "Trouble shooting all possible explanations" is a must. Now when you've done that, or someone you know has done that, what next?

Several Christians have told me similar stories which I brushed off until this year. Sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 10, 2017)

Demons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 10, 2017)

Dear Tyrese,

I am not one to question one's experiences, as such things are, simply, unassailable (cannot be proven). No harm has come from any of these things you have seen, heard, or experienced . . . other than, perhaps, the fear itself. I am not one who believes such things are "demonic," etc. at least based on any biblical understanding of devils, _et al_. all of which were unique to the Kingdom of God being ushered into earth (i.e. during Christ's earthly ministry and the subsequent Apostolic confirmation thereof). All that to say, my friend, that I do no think you're crazy, weird, so on, so forth. We all have experiences inexplicable at some time or another. Just because we cannot explain them does not mean they are of "ghosts and spirits." We must let Scripture be our guide.

I think one particular line in your comment is helpful: "I'm still having a hard time believing what I saw." You _should_ have a hard time believing such things, because merely what things we see, hear, smell, or taste are no guarantee of reality, and when they conflict with what we understand from Scripture as the normal way of things, we _*must*_ question them.

Our eyes fool us all the time. So on with noses, ears, feelings, etc. I would encourage you simply continue having a hard time believing such things, and -along with the practical recommendations given by Mr. Sheffield above- affirm that God's Word is true and informs us how we are to deal with those things which we know not. *If *these were devils -and I do not grant such- but _*if *_these were, "submit yoursel[f] then to the Lord; resist the devil, and he will flee from you," (James 4). Teach your daughter to be comforted that nothing but what God ordains ever crosses our paths, and, our duty -even if we do not quite understand what is going on- is to obey His Word, and that the secret things belong to Him, and that while some of these things may be taxing, scary, or vexatious, we find comfort in knowing that the Lord Himself is over it all, and executes His providence perfectly, which is _*always*_ good for His children (Rom 8).

I hope you do not see this as dismissive, but rather as an encouragement not to get caught up in some of the silly mysticism that has surrounded modern (and some not so modern) understanding of devils, spirits, ghosts, etc. I also hope it is understood that I am not saying you did not have these experiences. I am simply saying that they are nothing to fear (again, outside of the possibilities of home intruders as mentioned by Mr. Sheffield), and that you have a Father Who is intimately and intricately involved with every scintilla of human history, and He never sleeps nor slumbers. Content yourself with obedience to His revealed will, and leave the results to Him, being careful not to read Providence or make erroneous assumptions about things biblically unprovable.

Praying for you and yours.

P.S. - I am not telling you altogether to deny the use of your senses. That would be very foolish, of course. I am saying, simply, do not trust in them as infallible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joseph Noah Gagliardi (Aug 10, 2017)

I agree with Josh. I do not believe demons can manipulate inanimate objects, but that they _do_ influence the unbelievers, even to the harm, and killing of others. And, even if a demon could meddle with physical objects, they can do nothing to the children of the Most High. Though demons and Satan seek to sow fear in the hearts of believers, they do this because though they shall never have our souls, they would have our peace if they could. Again, I do not have an explanation for the "unexplainable", demons may interact with physical objects, I however do not believe this. However, our God is mightier than they, and they serve His will, and can do nothing without His approbation. They hate God, and they despise this fact, but they are bound, and God lets out their leash only so far as He wills. They are but chained dogs barking, and can not harm a fly but God should do it. If you feel fear, beg the LORD to rebuke your enemies, as even Michael the archangel did, and He your father will not suffer them to sow overmuch distress in your life, beyond what you can bear. "Be still, and know that I _am_ God: I will be exalted among the heathen,I will be exalted in the earth. The Lord of hosts _is_ with us; the God of Jacob _is_ our refuge. Selah." Psalm 46 10,11.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 10, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> In the last 7 or 8 months I've had some experiences that I really don't know how to explain. I've seen things that are demonic and characteristic of 'haunting' experiences.
> 
> I'm an exterminator so I spend a good deal of time in people's houses and apartments when they're home and not home. Earlier this year I went into an apartment to treat for wasp on a tenents patio. But let me say at the outset when I entered the apartment I already picked up strange and eerie vibes. Sometimes you just get weird feelings about a place and it makes you uncomfortable. I remember there was a lot of old pictures on the wall and it was a bit creepy. Usually, I enjoy looking at old pictures, but this apartment was just off. Anyways, the tenant wasn't home so I went ahead and got to work.
> 
> ...



I am very sorry to hear about what you are going through. To add on to the advise of others, I would surely say "do not fear." Do not fear at all. Don't allow anything spiritual that is not of the Lord have any sort of control over you or your family. Greater is He who is in you than he who is in the world. Just shrug it off and rejoice in the truths of God Almighty. 

As for your family, especially your daughter and any other children, I would be extremely comforting, compassionate, loving, and prayerful. They are not as spiritually mature as us adults, and they are in a helpless position in many ways, in which they are depending on us to be their help. I grew up in a godless home and experienced much fear, worry, and feelings of helplessness, in which will always be a part of me. Please don't allow this to happen to your family. Listen to your daughter, offer her help, and show her you are here for her in every way. Don't allow your little one to suffer. I know it may sound a bit far out, but if my son were going through this, I would probably have him sleep in the same room as us for the time being until this settled down. I would desire to protect him in every way possible, even if that meant showing him that I would even protect him from spirits. But of course you must govern your own family as you see best. 

A friend at our church who is a father of five and a very solid man, would actually walk through his house praying in various rooms, seeking to have anything spiritually not of God driven out, because there would be times that he said he just felt a very uneasy presence in his home. 

Hang in there. Please keep us informed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2017)

While I'm sure you have been fully trained and take all appropriate precautions, the fact is that you are regularly exposed to some mighty nasty stuff as an exterminator. So you should at least be open to considering possible neurological impact. 

That said, I'd either buy a motion detector light for my daughter's room or move her into a different room to sleep. You might also research the history of the house.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 10, 2017)

Edward said:


> While I'm sure you have been fully trained and take all appropriate precautions, the fact is that you are regularly exposed to some mighty nasty stuff as an exterminator. So you should at least be open to considering possible neurological impact.
> 
> That said, I'd either buy a motion detector light for my daughter's room or move her into a different room to sleep. You might also research the history of the house.



Lol I use 'green' products. Just kidding. It's worth considering though. 

Thanks for all the feedback. It's greatly appreciated. And I'll definetly keep you all posted.


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 10, 2017)

Here's a very solid (and interesting) sermon on ghost, hauntings and UFOs. 

I'd encourage anyone interested in this to give it a listen. It's been downloaded over 10000 times. Probably because no one else has spoken on it.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=6120755851


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 11, 2017)

Please eliminate all of the known conventional sources for these activities, as was mentioned prior, such as intruders, lack of sleep, medication, over active imagination. Once you rule those all out, than as per Sherlock Homes" Whatever remain, no matter how implausible, is the answer".
If Demonic activity, would suggest having pastor and elders gather together pray to God to have Him remove all threats, and also maybe play christian music low around your daughter at night, and have you and her end each night end with scripture and a prayer.

I was taught in Pentecostal circles this binding and loosening of demons, and rebuke them etc, would say that none of that is really biblical nor needed here, just trust and rely upon the power of God, and just commit this to God, and the Holy Spirit Himself will do the rest.


----------



## earl40 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> If Demonic activity, would suggest having pastor and elders gather together pray to God to have Him remove all threats, and also maybe play christian music low around your daughter at night, and have you and her end each night end with scripture and a prayer.
> 
> I was taught in Pentecostal circles this binding and loosening of demons, and rebuke them etc, would say that none of that is really biblical nor needed here, just trust and rely upon the power of God, and just commit this to God, and the Holy Spirit Himself will do the rest.



So how significant is "having pastor and elders gather together pray to God to have Him remove all threats" any different than what you were taught in Pentecostalism?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 11, 2017)

earl40 said:


> So how significant is "having pastor and elders gather together pray to God to have Him remove all threats" any different than what you were taught in Pentecostalism?


while a pentacostalist, would be applying oil to the home, confess that satan is now bound, and rebuked, and also would have others speak in tongues at prophecy over the home.
Now, just suggesting Pastor and Elders come together and pray to God to have Him remove any and all demonic activity now.

This sort of stuff is rare, but can be quite real.


----------



## earl40 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> while a pentacostalist, would be applying oil to the home, confess that Satan is now bound, and rebuked, and also would have others speak in tongues at prophecy over the home.
> Now, just suggesting Pastor and Elders come together and pray to God to have Him remove any and all demonic activity now.
> 
> This sort of stuff is rare, but can be quite real.



So now you do not use oil, confession, rebuking, and tongues to drive out the evil spirits, but today you suggest using Pastors and Elders minus the tools you think were good to cast out or remove the demons.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 11, 2017)

There are baby cams you can buy and video tape activity in your home. That's what I would do. If you don't see your daughter wake up any time during the night, you know she's having nightmares. If you actually see an intruder in her room, then you obviously have problems. Phenomenons happen from time to time. We've heard "talking" down in our basement but I realize this is just either pipes or some other explainable happening. I wouldn't count out what Edward said about the chemicals you use on a daily bases and how they might be impacting your brain. We all react differently to chemicals and you could be having some delusions from time to time.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 12, 2017)

earl40 said:


> So now you do not use oil, confession, rebuking, and tongues to drive out the evil spirits, but today you suggest using Pastors and Elders minus the tools you think were good to cast out or remove the demons.


I was just giving to you what those who held to demonic deliverance in the Assemblies of God would try to do in this situation. and do see that the way to deal with it would be the latter way. Have you ever been involved in dealing with demons or other supernatural activities?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 12, 2017)

**Moderation**

Gentlemen,

Please take this discussion to a new thread. This is straying from the intent of the OP.

Thank you.




earl40 said:


> So how significant is "having pastor and elders gather together pray to God to have Him remove all threats" any different than what you were taught in Pentecostalism?





Dachaser said:


> while a pentacostalist, would be applying oil to the home, confess that Satan is now bound, and rebuked, and also would have others speak in tongues at prophecy over the home.
> Now, just suggesting Pastor and Elders come together and pray to God to have Him remove any and all demonic activity now.
> 
> This sort of stuff is rare, but can be quite real.





earl40 said:


> So now you do not use oil, confession, rebuking, and tongues to drive out the evil spirits, but today you suggest using Pastors and Elders minus the tools you think were good to cast out or remove the demons.





Dachaser said:


> I was just giving to you what those who held to demonic deliverance in the Assemblies of God would try to do in this situation. and do see that the way to deal with it would be the latter way. Have you ever been involved in dealing with demons or other supernatural activities?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 14, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> maybe play christian music low around your daughter at night

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

